# IWC Big Pilot's Watch: Enablers Welcome!! (RESURRECTED THREAD)



## carlhaluss

For years I have been fascinated and very much attracted to Pilot's watches. And during that time I have got over my "fear" of big watches, and insistence that each watch I own must have no date. I really want one in my collection - badly - and I thought that I would wait until the right one came along.

My first introduction to IWC watches - other than online - was a few days ago. I learned that we have a recently opened IWC Boutique in Vancouver, and I was urged to take a look. I got a grand tour, including all models and all sizes. There really is not a model I don't like, but I am most attracted to the Big Pilot. And most impressed by how well it fits and looks for it's large size and thickness.

Let me say that I do not think the Big Pilot is overpriced! I have heard a lot about that over the years, and just do not believe that IWC would sell that many watches and have such a loyal customer base if that was true. Nevertheless, I had to see one in real life and convince myself. It is very easy at first glance to believe that a steel watch with a large in house movement, with a power reserve of 7 days and a date function, is not too expensive at $16,200CAD. There is an awful lot of competition of various brands and models at that price. Including a couple of Rolex Deepsea models that I really like. But that is not what I want to buy!

I decided over the past few days that I must get past the obvious attributes of brands like Omega, Rolex, Breitling and others, and start digging deeper into what really makes this model worth the big bucks. A few things I found out:
The manufacture 51110 calibre, is the largest automatic movement in the industry
The Pellaton automatic winding system, which I am still learning to completely understand, has many ceramic parts which save a lot of wear- and-tear. The movement is also encased in a soft metal cage to protect against magnetism
The large crown size - and I have tried this - makes the time extremely easy and fast to adjust
The power reserve indicator subdial is really cool, and I saw it working when I wound the watch. I usually don't like this kind of feature on a watch dial, but for some reason it just really works
The date window is beautifully integrated into the dial at 6 o'clock. The date is another feature which normally turns me off.
The leather pilot style strap with the rivets is beautifully made. And so is the deployant clasp.
The readability of the dial is amazing. So is the lume.
The case and crystal are protected against a drop in air pressure. Again, something I need to research more.
Great wrist presence without being a show-off, rather is looks like a very functional piece.

Well, I can't think of anything that I left out. I know that there are other brands out there, and they were part of the four or five that were commissioned by the German Air Force, but I somehow don't think they are manufactured as well. In the tradition of the B-Uhr it is a big watch, and I suppose more an Observer watch than a Pilot's watch, I am not sure how the terminology is properly used.

Anyway, I am very excited about this watch. And almost at the point of purchasing one. Writing this post has made me even more exited! The only thing I would love, is to hear more comments about this watch from owners and/or those who share an enthusiasm for this watch. I am confident in the brand, but would like to learn as much as possible about it before I do a purchase. Thanks in advance.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## dantan

Hi Carl!

You have gone full circle (regarding size of Watches)!

The Big Pilot is amazing.

I have seen them a few times and have tried one on once.

It is way too large on my tiny wrist, plus, I still am unable to get over having a date feature.

If you are happy with the size, I am happy to be an enabler!


----------



## Keaman

Should wear pretty similar to that 34mm Air King you used to own Carl :-d
Seriously though, I can't add too much. Size does matter when it comes the the BP, so I can't comment much on that. It's just supposed to be big, so doesn't matter what the wrist size is.
Other than that, I hold 4 IWC pilots in my collection - Mark XV, Mark XVI black, Mark XVI spitfire and Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince. And I'm constantly on the verge of purchasing a BP, but never quite pull the trigger. But I'm certain one day I will, as they are just a whole handfull of awesomeness!


----------



## carlhaluss

dantan said:


> Hi Carl!
> 
> You have gone full circle (regarding size of Watches)!
> 
> The Big Pilot is amazing.
> 
> I have seen them a few times and have tried one on once.
> 
> It is way too large on my tiny wrist, plus, I still am unable to get over having a date feature.
> 
> If you are happy with the size, I am happy to be an enabler!


I think my Eterna KonTiki at 44mm got me over the feeling that anything over 40mm is too big. As for the BP, it's big because it has to be. I believe it is the biggest automatic movement that is made. Totally fills the case without any spacers, which is something that really appeals to me. The date at 6 o'clock is done so well, it's not really an issue. Although I would rather have a "6" there. IWC just seems very reluctant to leave the date function off any of their watches, so I suppose if I do go for one it is just something I have to accept.

The Omega Mark II is another favorite. Also, a date well done at 6 o'clock.

After looking at all the specs of the IWC Pilot watches, it seems the sole reason for the premium of the Big Pilot price is the movement. A premium of almost 10 grand! And seeing most of the models in real life, there is no compromise in quality with the other models which do not have an in house movement.

Anyway, a watch I am going to keep considering, but not quite ready to jump on it just yet.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Keaman said:


> Should wear pretty similar to that 34mm Air King you used to own Carl :-d
> Seriously though, I can't add too much. Size does matter when it comes the the BP, so I can't comment much on that. It's just supposed to be big, so doesn't matter what the wrist size is.
> Other than that, I hold 4 IWC pilots in my collection - Mark XV, Mark XVI black, Mark XVI spitfire and Mark XVIII Le Petit Prince. And I'm constantly on the verge of purchasing a BP, but never quite pull the trigger. But I'm certain one day I will, as they are just a whole handfull of awesomeness!


Ha! That would be quite a contrast, to wear both the OP34 and the BP on the same day. I can certainly accept the size of the BP because, as you say, it can't be any smaller. If I did want a smaller IWC, I would have no problem going to the Mark XVIII. That Le Petit Prince is a beauty!


----------



## Lucien369

Each time I see a Big Pilot on somebody wrist I remember why I never wanted one. 

It is just disproportionate. Like the Deep Sea. 

The Mark XV and the Tribute to Mark XI are the perfect Pilot’s. 

I am glad they never used their in-house for the Mark’s. 

They would have been twice as thick.


----------



## Leonine

Lucien369 said:


> Each time I see a Big Pilot on somebody wrist I remember why I never wanted one.
> 
> It is just disproportionate. Like the Deep Sea.
> 
> The Mark XV and the Tribute to Mark XI are the perfect Pilot's.
> 
> I am glad there never used their in house for the Mark's.
> 
> They would have been twice as thick.


Agreed, the Big Pilot looks good on a night stand, not a wrist. (unless your wrists are huge)


----------



## WTSP

Try to wear it around the store for a bit. The BP flops around due to its weight and is very top heavy. If you can get past the way that it feels on your wrist, then you may as well buy it.


----------



## Sblackwell15

My first IWC was an Aquatimer, but the Pilots are their bread and butter!


----------



## Gunnar_917

They nailed it with the 5002 transitional, then proceeded to ruin it with subsequent iterations.


----------



## illus83

I’ve always loved the Big Pilots. It’s just too big for my wrist.


----------



## Armidoro

I'm a BP fan and if you have the wrist to pull it off then go for it. Otherwise go for the smaller chrono pilot version. Some pics for you









Sent from my Galaxy S9+


----------



## WTSP

Most Big Pilot models are fabulous, especially the perpetual calendar with the open case back, or the original 5002 and even 5004 in steel. On occasion IWC releases special editions that look like replicas of their own products, like the Miramar or big date with white face. I guess some people will enjoy these, but I find them rather strange.


----------



## dantan

John Mayer likes his IWC Big Pilot.


----------



## richn

Having owned one of these myself, they're killer pieces. Jump in and pick one up, you wont regret it!


----------



## TimelordSG

That gold big pilot is just stunning.


----------



## carlhaluss

Armidoro said:


> I'm a BP fan and if you have the wrist to pull it off then go for it. Otherwise go for the smaller chrono pilot version. Some pics for you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S9+


Thanks for the great pics. Sorry for the late response to your post, though.

I did go back and try on the BP again about a week ago. To my surprise, they still had the bronze LE model in their display, even though they told me they had to ship it out for another client HMMM....I had to be a skeptic, but I wonder if they told me that so I would jump on it?

Anyway, the BP fits my wrist perfectly. It simply does not seem like an oversize watch to me. Yes, it is large, but not excessive IMO. I'm still not going to give up, and will try it on again until the time is right to buy.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## carlhaluss

Thank you for all the replies to my thread. I am still on the fence about this one, although I think it's inevitable that I will go for one some day. If I do get a pilot watch, the IWC Big Pilot is really the only one I can see myself being happy with.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## The Mock Graeme

Armidoro said:


>


I like the white faced Big Date model. My local IWC boutique has a few 150th Jubilee pieces on display, but unfortunately didn't have that on show.

There's also the Heritage 48 that was done as a limited edition in 2016. I saw this one in Sydney last year, no idea if they're still available. They're a bit bigger than the standard Big Pilot, but relatively light due to the titanium case.


----------



## Cabinetman

I used to own a Big Pilot 5004 and have considered buying one again. It is a large watch and has a ton of wrist presence. Here are a couple of photos on my 7" wrist. I'm 6'2" tall which seems to help offset the larger size.

















I recently got the e-commerce only IWC 377724 and it is a nice alternative to the Big Pilot. The 43mm case is very similar in design to the Big Pilot only smaller. Also, the Mk11 style hands give the watch a more vintage IWC flair.


----------



## k.och

Go for the BP! Love mine. Especially the movement. That thing is so efficient in building the power reserve!


----------



## chrispyftw

Love the big pilot. It's my dream watch. Don't be afraid of the size!


----------



## Tonystix

Have always loved IWC.Big Pilot is a fantastic watch!


----------



## carlhaluss

chrispyftw said:


> Love the big pilot. It's my dream watch. Don't be afraid of the size!


The size is actually fine with me. I have tried it on a few times, and have no problem with it.

Well, I guess it will just have to wait. There is certainly no negative comment on this thread about even the price. So I think everyone must think the price is fair, good value and all that, and I suppose a lot of that is in support of the amazing movement.


----------



## mav

I don't have the wrist size for it but don't care. It's an awesome watch. Here's mine...


----------



## huntflyer

Love the BP. It’s large, but not ostentatiously so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carlhaluss

Wow! I did not realize that it has been over 2 years since I started this thread! A lot has happened since then with this amazing hobby. Flipped many pieces, and now have a great collection. But it is still missing the one large watch. Although I do have a Panerai 47mm Luminor, it just does not take the place of a pilot watch. I very recently visited the local IWC Boutique here in Vancouver, and the same amazing young lady I dealt with 2 years ago recognized me, so we had a great visit. I looked again at the BP and asked that she call me when they receive a Spitfire Bronze Chronograph. She also asked if I would like to the the Spitfire "Mission Accomplished". Although I was aware of the Spitfire mission, I knew little about the watch, and declined to see it. When I got home, I started to do research on all the Pilot models. I did not even know that IWC had a manually wound movement, and 8 days power reserve at that! The movement literally takes up the entire case, which is a feature I am a sucker for, apart from the fact it is manually winding. Here are a few pics I stole that show the watch and case back, and also what it would look like with a sapphire case back. I really love that power reserve indicator, see through a peep hole on the case back. Both phots from UHREN KOSMOS:



















It has literally taken a couple of years for me to realize the value of the IWC watches. Now I am seriously considering my first IWC. And my 3 choices are Big Pilot, Spitfire Chronograph Bronze or the Spitfire Mission Accomplished. The Mission Accomplished would take considerable effort on my part to raise the funds, but given how much I love the watch it might be worth it.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## DatoG

My 5002 says Hi!


----------



## Hands90

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! I did not realize that it has been over 2 years since I started this thread! A lot has happened since then with this amazing hobby. Flipped many pieces, and now have a great collection. But it is still missing the one large watch. Although I do have a Panerai 47mm Luminor, it just does not take the place of a pilot watch. I very recently visited the local IWC Boutique here in Vancouver, and the same amazing young lady I dealt with 2 years ago recognized me, so we had a great visit. I looked again at the BP and asked that she call me when they receive a Spitfire Bronze Chronograph. She also asked if I would like to the the Spitfire "Mission Accomplished". Although I was aware of the Spitfire mission, I knew little about the watch, and declined to see it. When I got home, I started to do research on all the Pilot models. I did not even know that IWC had a manually wound movement, and 8 days power reserve at that! The movement literally takes up the entire case, which is a feature I am a sucker for, apart from the fact it is manually winding. Here are a few pics I stole that show the watch and case back, and also what it would look like with a sapphire case back. I really love that power reserve indicator, see through a peep hole on the case back. Both phots from UHREN KOSMOS:
> 
> View attachment 15576202
> 
> 
> View attachment 15576204
> 
> 
> It has literally taken a couple of years for me to realize the value of the IWC watches. Now I am seriously considering my first IWC. And my 3 choices are Big Pilot, Spitfire Chronograph Bronze or the Spitfire Mission Accomplished. The Mission Accomplished would take considerable effort on my part to raise the funds, but given how much I love the watch it might be worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Please just buy a BP. You very much want one. I am very lucky, that though used, I was able to buy one the other day. 
I'm really happy with it so far. It's really an outstanding piece. Like you I wanted to pull the trigger on a pilot watch literally dozens of times but never did and never did I have the money for a BP. I finally have one. It's a strange feeling to have your grail watch. I wanted one for so many years.


----------



## carlhaluss

Hands90 said:


> Please just buy a BP. You very much want one. I am very lucky, that though used, I was able to buy one the other day.
> I'm really happy with it so far. It's really an outstanding piece. Like you I wanted to pull the trigger on a pilot watch literally dozens of times but never did and never did I have the money for a BP. I finally have one. It's a strange feeling to have your grail watch. I wanted one for so many years.
> View attachment 15577314


I hear you! Matter of fact, I am going downtown to the Vancouver Boutique this afternoon, and trying on the BP Heritage once more. I think it will be the one. I am just going to wait until I have the funds for the watch, rather than getting a less expensive model simply because I can now afford it. The Heritage is the one that grabbed me most of the two versions, although I have nothing but good things to say about the stainless steel model.

BTW, I have wondered why there is only lume on the markers of the stainless steel model at 3, 6, 9 and 12. On the Heritage all the markers and numerals are lumed? Not a deal breaker for me, but just a passing curiousity. There must be a good reason for it on the part of IWC, as the watch is expensive and I don't think they would do that just to cut corners.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## WTSP

carlhaluss said:


> Wow! I did not realize that it has been over 2 years since I started this thread! A lot has happened since then with this amazing hobby. Flipped many pieces, and now have a great collection. But it is still missing the one large watch. Although I do have a Panerai 47mm Luminor, it just does not take the place of a pilot watch. I very recently visited the local IWC Boutique here in Vancouver, and the same amazing young lady I dealt with 2 years ago recognized me, so we had a great visit. I looked again at the BP and asked that she call me when they receive a Spitfire Bronze Chronograph. She also asked if I would like to the the Spitfire "Mission Accomplished". Although I was aware of the Spitfire mission, I knew little about the watch, and declined to see it. When I got home, I started to do research on all the Pilot models. I did not even know that IWC had a manually wound movement, and 8 days power reserve at that! The movement literally takes up the entire case, which is a feature I am a sucker for, apart from the fact it is manually winding. Here are a few pics I stole that show the watch and case back, and also what it would look like with a sapphire case back. I really love that power reserve indicator, see through a peep hole on the case back. Both phots from UHREN KOSMOS:
> 
> View attachment 15576202
> 
> 
> View attachment 15576204
> 
> 
> It has literally taken a couple of years for me to realize the value of the IWC watches. Now I am seriously considering my first IWC. And my 3 choices are Big Pilot, Spitfire Chronograph Bronze or the Spitfire Mission Accomplished. The Mission Accomplished would take considerable effort on my part to raise the funds, but given how much I love the watch it might be worth it.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


I wish my BP had an open case back like these special editions do. I've never seen my movement. The comparatively small balance wheel may look a little weird, but the winding system would definitely be worth seeing.

Also, one thing that often goes unmentioned (except once by John Mayer), is that the strap on the watch curls nicely into a stand which turns the watch into a bedside clock. I've been using mine that way, the strong lume is great in the dark of winter.


----------



## carlhaluss

WTSP said:


> I wish my BP had an open case back like these special editions do. I've never seen my movement. The comparatively small balance wheel may look a little weird, but the winding system would definitely be worth seeing.
> 
> Also, one thing that often goes unmentioned (except once by John Mayer), is that the strap on the watch curls nicely into a stand which turns the watch into a bedside clock. I've been using mine that way, the strong lume is great in the dark of winter.
> 
> View attachment 15577736


Thanks for your reply. I can imagine that BP being an excellent bedside clock!


----------



## Hands90

carlhaluss said:


> BTW, I have wondered why there is only lume on the markers of the stainless steel model at 3, 6, 9 and 12. O
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Just took this for you. 
Got to say it's large, I was looking at it again today thinking about how large it wears on my 7inch wrists.That said I wouldn't want it any smaller especially when wearing it in my apt. It's really comfortable on my wrist. Obviously I'm in a honey moon but I have to say it's really a great and unique watch. In photos it just pops.


----------



## WTSP

If you want lume on all hour indexes you need to splurge on the 5004-02, 5038 or some other special edition. 

TimeZone : IWC » Need help to make decision on WG BP


----------



## higginsd

You never go wrong with a Big Pilot. I have 3 of them and still can't get enough...


















Gesendet von iPhone 11 Pro mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bswcollection

That big pilot is something else....also can use as a clock on a dresser by bending the strap back 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90

Hope you guys approve.


----------



## WTSP

Interesting. What is it exactly? Some variety of Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet?


----------



## Hands90

WTSP said:


> Interesting. What is it exactly? Some variety of Speidel Twist-O-Flex bracelet?











The Forstner Klip - Stainless Steel Ladder-Style Watch Bracelet


The Story Forstner, in the 1940s, created a series of Bamboo- or Bonklip-style watch bracelets. These stainless steel watch bands, with their ladder design, had many of the same features that popularized the Komfit with NASA astronauts. They were adjustable, having the ability to be sized in...




forstnerbands.com





According to them.
Bonklip-style bracelets were often provided with military-supplied watches (for example, the "Bonklip" (English made) bracelet was supplied with the IWC Mark XI) which often had such fixed bars.


----------



## gmads

Let me add to the "enabling'"...your welcome


----------



## DatoG

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

Hi guys,

I am hijacking this thread as I think I need some enabling. I have always wanted a nice Pilot's watch to go on trips, and the BP is up there on the list. I have a Speedy for the daily/versatility aspect, but the BP has so much appeal. Now, while I am fairly tall at 6'1/6'2 (not sure about anglo saxon units), I am also very athletic (read skinny) and have small wrists. I have smaller watches, but nothing that big. What do you think of those pictures? Does it look ridiculous and should I favor a 43 mm (the St Exupery pictured is 43mm)? Considering price is not a factor, what would you do?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## DatoG

ar7iste said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am hijacking this thread as I think I need some enabling. I have always wanted a nice Pilot's watch to go on trips, and the BP is up there on the list. I have a Speedy for the daily/versatility aspect, but the BP has so much appeal. Now, while I am fairly tall at 6'1/6'2 (not sure about anglo saxon units), I am also very athletic (read skinny) and have small wrists. I have smaller watches, but nothing that big. What do you think of those pictures? Does it look ridiculous and should I favor a 43 mm (the St Exupery pictured is 43mm)? Considering price is not a factor, what would you do?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> View attachment 15670306
> 
> 
> View attachment 15670307
> 
> View attachment 15670308


Hi! What is your wrist size? From the angle of the photo take it does look like the BPs do look a little big as the lugs are extending over the wrist.

To prevent the BP crown from digging into the wrist the trick is to find the a strap and hole so the watch sits comfortably snug on the wrist.

That the only danger of wearing loose since it is big

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

DatoG said:


> To prevent the BP crown from digging into the wrist the trick is to find the a strap and hole so the watch sits comfortably snug on the wrist.
> 
> That the only danger of wearing loose since it is big


so true. the watch would look great and feels very comfortable when it sits snug on the wrist. otherwise it'd be flopping around and sliding up&down and cause discomfort.
i had to drill a hole in between 2 holes to make it fit right on my wrist.

(sorry for the crappy picture)


thankfully the strap is thick. and the additional hole won't cause any further damage to the strap.
been wearing it this way for about 10 years and feels so right.


----------



## Tony A.H

ar7iste said:


> Does it look ridiculous and should I favor a 43 mm (the St Exupery pictured is 43mm)? Considering price is not a factor, what would you do?
> 
> View attachment 15670306


i think you're pushing it with the Saint Exupery. i wouldn't go larger than a 43mm if i were you.
but then to each his own. IF you're comfortable with it?. then go for it. (BTW. there's a bunch of 43mm Chrono Pilots that look GREAT).

or how about a smaller size Pilots ?. they look like the Big Pilot (A Dial) without the PR. . check out the A Dial Mark XVIII in 40 mms.


----------



## ar7iste

Thank you for the honest answers!
I really loved the pieces but it did look big. I probably need to mature this some more and try at a different time with a less forgiving outfit.
The other pilot that don't have the inhouse movement are less appealing to me. For me there is something special about the big crown, the 7 days PR, and not having a date window at 3. The inhouse flyback chronograph is cool too, but not the regular time and date of the smaller mark models.
Maybe this year they will release more "small" models with better movements, but I doubt that they will have the class of the BP. I would not want to buy something that is "close" to what I want, I would feel like I'm missing the point.

That is a beautiful BP Tony!


----------



## Tony A.H

thank you. she's been with me for about 14 years ( if i remember correctly )..
funny thing is that it's still ticking and hasn't been serviced yet. where by the Newer BP Saint Exupery went for service after 9 years.. go figure .

on a separate note. i thought about something today and wonder if this might help your dilemma a little ?.
what you think about the LACO Pilots ?. personally i LOVE them. they look exactly like the Original . lot of Soul and lot of Presence on the wrist, especially the *Erbstück *Line (heirloom) . they're elaborately finished with an Antique look. it's like they came out of WW2 era.

*borrowed picture* .


Dials, Hands, and case come in different finishes as an Option. all depends on how you like it.
however, if you don't like that Vintage look. they do have regular pieces that look Brand New.
the good News also is that they come in several case diameters. the best part of it is Lug to Lug distance happens to be shorter than the IWC BP's.. for example:
the 45mm case has a 53.5mm Lug to Lug. where by the IWC is 57mm
the 42mm has 50mm . ( i think either 45 or 42 would fit your wrist ).
they even have a 39mm with a 46mm lug to lug.

there you have it. if you really fancying a Pilot style watch. a LACO will definitely scratch your itch. 
again . it's just a thought.

https://www.facebook.com/Laco1925/?__tn__=kK*F


----------



## ar7iste

Good suggestions. There are a lot of watches with a similar style, however I am also interested in the mechanical aspect underneath and not just the style. I also happen to want an IWC pilot because it was the first designs that got me interested in mechanical watches many years ago.
I did almost pull the trigger some time ago on a GO Navigator with the flyback seconds but again, it was not an IWC and didn't look as "refined" to my snobby eyes  (it hurts to admit it).


----------



## Tony A.H

i like the Glashutte beautiful , great quality, and over engineered..
they also had the A Dial with or without Date window. i like the Latter .

sure there are a few options. so take your time and shop around . *Watches aren't going anywhere*.. and remember. the fun part of this hobby is hunting down a piece you really like.
hopefully the right one will come your way in the near future.


----------



## Megalobyte




----------



## Tony A.H

gorgeous BP .
your Photos bring out the True Beauty of the Blue dial. 😎 😍


----------



## Rodentman

I really like mine. The screw down crown feels a little shaky though.


----------



## wkw

500908 says hi










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ar7iste

wkw said:


> 500908 says hi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This watch is what started my love for IWC pilot watches. It is arguably the most beautiful BP, however it is so different from what a BP "should" be, that I am not sure it is the "best" Big Pilot. Wear it in good health, and if you ever want to sell it, please PM me first


----------



## wkw

ar7iste said:


> This watch is what started my love for IWC pilot watches. It is arguably the most beautiful BP, however it is so different from what a BP "should" be, that I am not sure it is the "best" Big Pilot. Wear it in good health, and if you ever want to sell it, please PM me first


Thanks

This is an unique piece and I really adore the petite prince theme. It's quite different from the current version.

I got no plans to sell it now but I'll let you know if I change my mind.

Cheers,

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tony A.H

there are some great looking LPP models.. 
love the 43mm Chrono edition as well as the BP Timezone.


----------



## Steverino 417

Heres my BP right hander for something slightly different.


----------



## dol

I wonder why IWC cannot make a BP without the date window or that power reserve silliness, it could even be manual wound. I love the miramars, the old boutique ones in green, blue.
I don't love the date nor the power reserve.


----------



## Tony A.H

dol said:


> I wonder why IWC cannot make a BP without the date window or that power reserve silliness, it could even be manual wound. I love the miramars, the old boutique ones in green, blue.
> I don't love the date nor the power reserve.


you mean this ?



that would be a DREAM COME TRUE.. but not in 55mm . a more wearable size ( like today's BP) with Hand wound Caliber.
oh how i wish.


----------



## dol

Tony A.H said:


> you mean this ?
> 
> 
> 
> that would be a DREAM COME TRUE.. but not in 55mm . a more wearable size ( like today's BP) with Hand wound Caliber.
> oh how i wish.


Yeah it can be modernized a bit, already have a 48mm steinhard redition of this with ETA 2412 automatic. But certianly an IWC with less clutter inspired bu the above. The above peice was also slightly expeinsive for what it is.


----------



## WhiskeyTengu

The Big Pilot LPP is among my all-time favorites. Even wore it on my wedding day.










Definitely something, I hope to keep in my collection for many years.


















Also, to the guy who asked why the quarterly lume....here's my theory:


----------



## Dunnej

WhiskeyTengu said:


> The Big Pilot LPP is among my all-time favorites. Even wore it on my wedding day.
> 
> View attachment 15725760
> 
> 
> Definitely something, I hope to keep in my collection for many years.
> 
> View attachment 15725759
> 
> View attachment 15725757
> 
> 
> Also, to the guy who asked why the quarterly lume....here's my theory:
> 
> View attachment 15725765
> 
> View attachment 15725771


The blue dial is a thing of beauty. Great watch!


----------



## theotse

I love the bronze case on the new spitfires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

